
Mental Image Projection Technology - sky_projektor
Are we going to do away with optical projection technology in the future? Would such Mental Image Projection technology, a technology which projects images on the brain without optics be able to create direct emotions inside us? And would that be the end of the film?
======
billconan
what's the latest research in this area?

~~~
sky_projektor
Brain waves are a known phenomenon & have been used/shall be used with AR in
the near future. Brain waves have been utilised to create video imagery. Data
on the opposite, waves to create imagery inside brains is not available. Would
be glad if someone posts anything related to such research. Optical projection
systems have evolved too, but the physics behind them have not changed much.

